# PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?



## Anaxagoras (30. Januar 2011)

*PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Erst mal ein Hallo an alle die auf diesem Board unterwegs sind

Hier könnte ihr mein System mal einsehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit gestern habe ich ein Problem mit meinem PC. Er war ganz normal im gebrauch wie immer, als plötzlich alles erlisch. Der PC war aus, nur die LED am Monitor blinkte noch. Es war weder was zu hören, also kein Knall oder zischen, und auch nichts zu riechen, nach verschmorten Plastik. Als ich versuchte den PC wieder einzuschalten passierte nichts. Die LEDs am Front Panel blieben aus. Innerhalb des Computers gab es aber noch Licht. Ein Ventilator war beleuchtet und die internen Power und Reset Knöpfe am Motherboard leuchteten. Einige der Ventilatoren liefen auch der des Netzgerätes.
Als nächstes schaltete ich das Netzteil für ein paar Minuten aus danach wieder an und versuchte erneut den Rechner zu starten. Keine Reaktion.
Danach öffnete ich den Rechner und überprüfte die Kabel ob sie auch richtig saßen. Noch immer bekam ich keine Reaktion. Nach weiterem drücken und rütteln der Kabeln und Komponenten sprang der Rechner mal an. Alle Ventilatoren und die LED am Front Panel sprangen an. Jedoch gab das Motherboard keine Signaltöne von sich, auch blieb der Monitor schwarz. Nach etwa 1 bis 2 Minuten ging aber alles wieder aus.
Als nächstes habe ich dann alle Komponenten ausgebaut und gleich gereinigt. Habe ausschau nach verbrannten Stellen gehalten und aufgeblähte oder geplatzte Kondensatoren, jedoch nichts entdecken können. Leider habe ich keine Geräte um Messungen vornehmen zu können auch leider keine Ahnung wie ich das machen könnte wenn ich welche hätte. Deshalb habe ich nur neue Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen und alle Komponenten und Kabel vorsichtig eingebaut. Leider ohne das dies etwas geändert hätte. Der Rechner will nicht anspringen.
Danach ist mir aufgefallen, das wenn ich den Startknopf am Front Panel gedrückt hatte ein leiser kaum hörbarer fiepsender Ton entstand. Dieser endete nach dem ich nochmals den Startknopf für ein paar Sekunden gedrückt hielt, so als wollte ich den PC ausschalten. Dies wiederholte ich ein paar mal mit dem selben Ergebnis. Danach schalte ich das Netzteil ganz ab.
Heute Morgen habe ich das Netzteil wieder eingeschaltet und der leise Ton trat sofort auf ohne das ich den Startknopf gedrückt hatte. Keine weitere Reaktion als ich den Startknopf gedrückt hatte. Das mit dem Ton blieb bis jetzt auch nach mehrmaligen ein und ausschalten des Netzteils.

Meine Vermutung ist das das Netzteil kaputt gegengen ist bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wollte mal nachfragen ob mir vielleicht hier jemand weiterhelfen kann? Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Anregungen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Hatte das selbe mal mit einem 520W be quiet!, das sich verabschiedet hatte. Das gab auch nur noch so ein schwächliches Gefiepe von sich und ließ die Laufwerke blinken. Wenn du noch irgendwo ein Netzteil rumliegen hast oder dir von einem Kumpel eins borgen kannst, schließe mal nur Mainboard + Grafikkarte an und teste, obs dann wieder läuft/das Fiepen weg ist.


----------



## Sethnix (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Hatte vor kurzen so ziemlich das gleiche Problmen. (Plözlich PC aus, zuerst noch drehende Lüfter und leises fiepsen, nach rumprobieren was es sein könnte war das NT komplett tot)

Würde also auf das NT schließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Sehe ich auch so. Leih dir mal ein Netzteil aus und teste es.


----------



## Anaxagoras (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Erst mal ein dickes Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.
Bin aber gerade erst umgezogen und kenne noch niemanden hier in der Nähe. Deshalb werde ich mir wohl ein neues NT bestellen.
Habe das be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) ins Auge gefasst. Ob dieses wohl ausreicht um alle Komponenten zu betreiben, die GTX470 und alle Festplatten?

PS.: Das Netzteil gibt keine Geräusche mehr von sich weder beim einschalten des Netzteils, noch beim drücken des Startknopfes.


----------



## Jonny2268 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Hy!

Denke auch das NT kaputt ist. Hatte ich auch mal. Zum Glück ein Be Quiet.

Garantie um, eingeschickt, 3 Tage später ein neues vom Postboten. Seit dem nur noch Be Quiet und bis jetzt ist auch keins mehr kaputt gegangen.

Allerdings ist mir auch mal der Biosbaustein bei einem Asus verreckt, da ging auch nichts mehr. War wie beim NT. Und die RMA bei Asus...
Brauche ich nie mehr, hat 11 Wochen gedauert und ne Menge Geld am Telefon für ne RMA Nr. verschlungen.

Hoffe du hast mehr Glück...Egal was es ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Das Pure Power ist als Gaming NT nicht zu empfehlen, dann eher das Cougar A.
Empfehlenswert ist das Antec High Current Gamer.


----------



## Anaxagoras (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC startet gar nicht mehr. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?*

Update:
Ich habe mir eine neues Netzteil von Antec besorgt und nun funkioniert wieder alles.
Danke nochmals an alle.


----------

